# HELP!  My new gas logs are beeping at me!



## Tawny (Jan 29, 2006)

I have new RH Peterson Real Fyre gas logs.  They were installed a week ago.  Today I had them on for five hours then suddenly the fire went out and they started beeping at me.  I called the store where I bought them (Offenbacher's Rockville MD)  and they told me to disconnect the two wires from the remote.  Right now I am thinking that I will burn myself if I do that.  Anyway, I don't see anything in the fireplace even with a flashlight.  I know that there is supposed to be some sort of box in there.  I left a message for the installer but they have a message saying they are busy and they return calls twice a week.  There is nothing in the materials about this.  I don't smell gas but it doesn't look like the pilot light (if that is what it is) is on.

Can someone help me please?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 30, 2006)

change the batteries in both the remote and ther remote receiver


----------

